# Hunting dog trainers



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

I am looking at a few dog trainers...
Spring Kennels
Utah Bird Dogs
Mooshead
I was wondering what yall thought of each of them... It's hard to look up reviews for them so I wanted to know what each of you though.


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

There is a guy from Elk Ridge Utah by the name of Tyce Erickson that does an amazing job. Ive seen his dogs in work.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Probably all good trainers. Have you thought about training the dog yourself? It really isn't that hard and you will learn as much as the dog does. 
If someone else trains your dog, you will still need to be trained how to handle the dog.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

robiland said:


> There is a guy from Elk Ridge Utah by the name of Tyce Erickson that does an amazing job. Ive seen his dogs in work.


Tyce trained my WPG and did a fantastic job and he does a good job training you as well.


----------



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

It's for my dad... he doesn't have much time to dedicate to training his pup. So he's looking for the best of both worlds... someone to train the dog and someone to train him.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

What type of dog?


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

Assuming its a lab by your selection of trainers..... How old is the dog? When are you looking to send the dog to training? How many months of training are you looking for? 

Regardless, I would wait until things thaw out a bit. You won't get the best bang for your buck right now in the middle of the winter.

Moosehead is the only one of those three that most active dog trainers/trialers would recommend.

I would personally suggest Lindsey Robinson with Gypsy Oak retrievers but not sure if he is only training field trial/hunt test dogs now. Definitely worth calling him though and on the plus side he does his winter training in Cali.

I would call both Steve Shaver (Moosehead) and Lindsey. See which one is the right fit your dad's dog.


----------



## brettb (Aug 23, 2009)

Can't go wrong with Moosehead or Gypsy Oak. Moosehead trained my Lab. No complaints. Gypsy has/is training a couple of buddies dogs

Call and speak with the handler/trainer. They won't steer you in the wrong direction

Brett


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Steve aka Moosehead is a great trainer.


----------



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

She is an 18wk old black lab... GREAT! Thanks for the advice!


----------

